# Stanley Cup



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Bah. 
Does it bother anyone that the former Hartford Whalers are going to win the Stanley Cup this year?:googly: 
That's just not right.:voorhees:


----------



## halloweenfreak (Jun 7, 2006)

your right, thats not right. but my team ( or should i say player) never made it to the play offs so i quit paying attention.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope the Oilers go all the way... even though it looks like they won't...


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

The Whale?!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

yeah. I know "they only beat Vancouver once or twice in a lifetime", but, they are two wins away from the Cup.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Growing up in CT, I've always been a Whaler fan (still have the jersey). But since moving to Carolina, they just aren't the same. You never hear stories of the team and coach getting into bar room brawls like they used to up here.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

Cam Ward!! Love him.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I for one am glad that Rod Brindamour got a Stanley Cup, I really liked him as a Flyer, besides the oilers won it enough times with Gretzky...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

kevin242 said:


> I for one am glad that Rod Brindamour got a Stanley Cup, I really liked him as a Flyer, besides the oilers won it enough times with Gretzky...


I definitely agree with ya kevin242. Even though I'm a New Jersey Devils' fan :devil: and my hubby is a Philadelphia Flyers fan, I admired Rod Brindamour and Mark Reicchi. They played hard for their team. I still can't understand why Philly would trade talented players. Maybe that's why I'm for New Jersey. I bet ya they're kicking themselves now!!!!

Did you get to watch the finals. It was pretty intense hockey playing going on there.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, the story goes that Lindros had an affair with RB's wife, the rest of the team kicked his ass and gave him a concussion. The managment found out and traded RB away for Primeau (a good trade). Lindros was out for practically the whole season until the playoffs when Stevens leveled him... he never wore the orange and black again. That's the rumor anyway... 
As far as trades go, last season we traded Recci, LeClair, Amonte and Jeremy Roenick. Damn that lockout, damn it to hell!
I didn't get a chance to watch much hockey after Philly got bumped, the networks didn't really give much coverage this season, I had to listen to most of the first round on stinkin' internet radio (and the Buffalo stream at that)!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I did know the story. I just didn't want them to trade RB for what happened. I was never of fan of Lindros and didn't like all the hype of the "ultimate player" they built him up to be. That was nineteen mill down the drain and then having all those injuries right off the bat. 

I don't know how you feel about the salary cap but I think those players still don't get paid what they should. I think hockey is a very strenuous physical game to be putting a salary cap on.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> I don't know how you feel about the salary cap but I think those players still don't get paid what they should. I think hockey is a very strenuous physical game to be putting a salary cap on.


Everyone is welcome to thier opinion and I welcome everyone different opinions. I just need to add mine to this comment here. Yes hockey is very strenuous and uses much mental effort. However there are other jobs out there that use much more physical, mental and emotional effort and hey, put in 60 - 80 hour work weeks. They do not get paid a "minimum" of 100,000 per year and upwards to 500, 000 or more. 
I feel hockey players are now playing with a little more heart cuz they have to "earn" their paychecks. For sports in general, ya the salary caps suck. But keep in mind, if you dont like it ... get another job. 
Its nice to see the seats in some of the arenas come down in price (a bit but its something) so I can go or even (dont dream of it) bring my neice or nephew.

So thats just my humble opionon.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You're right about the prices coming down a bit but, what I was trying to say is that of all the different sporting events, (baseball, football, hockey & basketball) hockey is a very physical game compared to baseball. I know that baseball is the national pastime and is more popular than hockey. If that is the case, I think they should put a cap on the other sporting events also.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

The problem is that the players were making much more than the team owners... What's the point of running a business when your employees make all of the money? The sad truth is that hockey just isn't as popular in the USA as the other major sports so the owners/venders have to charge more. 
Hopefully, the CBA will have impacted the game in a positive way. I'd hate to see the NHL have to close out any of the franchises in the weaker market cities. So good for Carolina, Edmonton will never, ever run out of fans.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

So ya da Weiner - I took what you were trying to say in the wrong context. I agree with you and think we are on the same page with this. All the sports should be similar - would be nice to see it go that way, would also be nice to see a hockey game for the same price as a baseball game though


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

As a life long hockey fan, I think the cap is actually going to be really good for the game. 
It should've happened long ago.

I still can't believe The Whalers won the Cup.

And Lindros? The man is a buffoon. Pure and simple. I loved it when big Sott Stevens nailed him. Stevens was a real hockey player. Lindros is a whiney little snot. :zombie: 

If Philly could ever get a goalie, they might be a real threat.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

>Lindros... I remember when Lindros refused to come play for the Soo Greyhounds (OHL - Ontario Hockey League) who had drafted him cuz is mommy didnt want him to go... so what happened, he went Sudbury and the Soo won the Memorial cup that year - Sweet!!! A similar thing happened to the Nordiques when he was drafted and refused to go - they had a great team that year in spite of that buffoon!!!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Lindros . . .over paid and over rated. There's tons of better hockey players out there that make 1/10th of what he does.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hell yeah. That deal with Colorado and Philly basically became Lindros for Forsberg and,what, three Stanley Cups? 

Way to go, "Next One".


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, on a side note, let me just add that I'm DISGUSTED that Florida would trade on of the best goalies in the league (Roberto Luongo) to Vancouver for that ****ing scumbag Todd Bertuzi.:finger: :finger: 
**** you Todd Bertuzi, you shouldn't even be in the league anymore, after what you did to Steve Moore. Hell, you should be in jail.:finger: :finger:


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

RAXL said:


> Bah.
> Does it bother anyone that the former Hartford Whalers are going to win the Stanley Cup this year?:googly:
> That's just not right.:voorhees:


Nope - may the best team win regardless of their past


----------

